# Amplificar salida de modulador TV



## ykledif (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Bueno primero que nada pedir disculpa si este mensaje no va aquí, de ser así pido a alguno de los moderadores que lo ubiquen donde realmente debe ir.
La cuestión es la siguiente, tengo un circuito que se alimenta de 5V, y tiene una entrada de audio y otra de video y una salida de RF; no tengo el plano del circuito pero funciona perfecto, este lo extraje de un equipo viejo, realmente no recuerdo de donde lo saqué.
Lo he probado introduciendole la señal de video y audio de un DVD por los conectores que el circuito tiene y la salida RF la conecto a la TV y se ve perfecto por el canal 5.
Lo quiero hacer es un transmisor de audio y video para interiores, nada de gran potencia solo para el interior de mi casa, he probado la señal de RF que sale del circuito conectandola a una antena y el TV capta la señal pero tiene que estar bien cerca, lo que necesito es  un circuito para aumentar el alcance. La señal ya esta saliendo por la frecuencia del canal 5, solo necesito amplificarla.
Espero alguien me pueda ayudar, no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica.
Gracias de antemano a todos.
Saludos...


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 17, 2013)

Lo mas sencillo coloca un booster de esos que se usan en las antenas exteriores, ese te va bien, chauuuuuuu


----------



## ykledif (Ene 17, 2013)

fdesergio, gracias por responder.
Esos aparatitos aqui en Cuba son un poco dificiles de conseguir, por no ser absoluto.
Además aunque no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica me gusta eso de estar inventando con componentes y quemando cosas, jajaja. Además disfrutaría más el uso de mi transmisorcito si lo logro hacer yo mismo.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola @ykledif

Aquí tienes un tema que te interesa repasar. No olvides que tenemos un buscador para localizar temas ya tratados, como es el que te ocupa. Bienvenido al Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## ykledif (Ene 23, 2013)

Gracias tiago por responder.
El tema que me sugerias anteriormente esta muy bueno, solo que necesito unos cuantos componentes que en estos momentos no tengo a mano. Una pregunta; ¿Existe alguna manera de reutilizar el chacharrito que tengo y esa señal que el me esta entregando transmitirla por antena, sin necesidad de construir el transmisor desde cero?
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ene 24, 2013)

ykledif dijo:


> Gracias tiago por responder.
> El tema que me sugerias anteriormente esta muy bueno, solo que necesito unos cuantos componentes que en estos momentos no tengo a mano. Una pregunta; ¿Existe alguna manera de reutilizar el chacharrito que tengo y esa señal que el me esta entregando transmitirla por antena, sin necesidad de construir el transmisor desde cero?
> Saludos.



Mira este hilo hay un amplificador a transistores, prueba a ver si lo puedes montar y cómo te vá.

Saludos.


----------



## ykledif (Ene 24, 2013)

Una pregunta antes de ponerme a inventar:
En en el enlace el circuito es para UHF, el circuito que tengo modula en el canal 5 que es VHF, me serviría igual el amplificador?
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tiago (Ene 24, 2013)

ykledif dijo:


> Una pregunta antes de ponerme a inventar:
> En en el enlace el circuito es para UHF, el circuito que tengo modula en el canal 5 que es VHF, me serviría igual el amplificador?
> Saludos cordiales.



Ops 

Mira a ver si éste te vale. O si no  ya sabes

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 24, 2013)

lo del booster no es lo más recomendable... un amigo hizo esas pruebas hace poco tiempo y sólo logro interferir varios canales y emisoras de radio.

Para canal 5, yo creo que un lineal de los empleados en emisores de fm sería lo más recomendable. Hay que ver como se comporta ya que aún no lo probé pero una vez me hicieron un cuento de que si se hace así se recorta el semiciclo positivo de la portadora de video y vaya uno a saber que otra cosa... a mi me sonó a cuento... habrá que probar. De última, modificar todo para modular como se debe en el paso final no creo que sea tan complicado.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 25, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> lo del booster no es lo más recomendable... un amigo hizo esas pruebas hace poco tiempo y sólo logro interferir varios canales y emisoras de radio.
> 
> Para canal 5, yo creo que un lineal de los empleados en emisores de fm sería lo más recomendable. Hay que ver como se comporta ya que aún no lo probé pero una vez me hicieron un cuento de que si se hace así se recorta el semiciclo positivo de la portadora de video y vaya uno a saber que otra cosa... a mi me sonó a cuento... habrá que probar. De última, modificar todo para modular como se debe en el paso final no creo que sea tan complicado.



" DJ_Glenn "El "cuento" depende de como este diseñado el amplificador. Generalmente para FM y VHF se utiliza la clase "C" debido a su gran rendimiento, simplicidad, etc  pero NO ES LINEAL(amplifica toda semi-onda en su parte positiva que supere la tensión de conducción del transistor utilizado cosa que no afecta a la FM pero si a la AM). Para TV el cual contiene modulación de amplitud en el video se debe utilizar amplificadores "lineales"( "A", "AB", etc que amplifican tanto la parte positiva como negativa de las onda de entrada) pese a que su rendimiento es menor y mas complejo en su circuito que los de clase "C". La dificultad pasa también en lograr un diseño/ajuste del circuito que sea de ganancia parecida en los 5 o 6Mhz del ancho del canal utilizado para que no se deforme la señal en alguno de los componentes(sincronismos, croma, sonido,etc) ya que se encuentran distribuidos a lo largo de este.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 25, 2013)

Benas tardes.

Lo que comenta ricbevi es de una claridad manifiesta 

La cuestión viene de una equivocación que muy a menudo vemos por el foro...
En muchas ocasiones se hace referencia a los Amplificadores para FM como "LIneales".

En FM no se Emplean Amplificadores Lineales, sería un desperdicio de potencia, en FM se emplean Amplificadores Clase C ya que la información está en la frecuencia (o en la Fase) de la señal.
Cuando la información está en la amplitud, como en AM, BLU, SSB, etc, se emplea siempre Amplificadores Clase A o Clase AB 

En TVC se necesitan Amplificadores "Ultra Lineales" por lo que casi siempre se utiliza la Clase A.
Hay que tener en cuenta que además de la Portadora de Video está también la Portadora de Audio, la separación entrea ambas Portadoras es de 5,5Mhz en el sistema PAL y de 4,5Mhz en el sistema NTSC. El Amplificador de RF tiene que dejar pasar estas dos Portadoras sin que se produzca ninguna Intermodulación entre ellas, esto solo es posible si el Amplificador es muy lineal.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 26, 2013)

Y en el caso de querer modificar un transmisor de FM, ¿podría dejarse tal cual, pero sin modular (obviamente sintonizado a la frecuencia del canal en que queremos transmitir) y con el "modulador" lo mandamos al transistor final?


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Benas tardes.
> 
> Lo que comenta ricbevi es de una claridad manifiesta
> 
> ...


Tienes razón
Estamos muy viciados a llamar lineal a cualquier amplificador de RF de cierta potencia. Y yo el primero 

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 26, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Y en el caso de querer modificar un transmisor de FM, ¿podría dejarse tal cual, pero sin modular (obviamente sintonizado a la frecuencia del canal en que queremos transmitir) y con el "modulador" lo mandamos al transistor final?



Al leer no capto bien la intención del diseño...si lo que querés es trasladar la frecuencia del canal de TV del modulador, mediante la mezcla con la señal proveniente de un TX de FM sin modulación y posterior amplificación, se puede siempre que la parte de amplificación posterior a la mezcla, sea en una clase LINEAL, no de las que se usan comúnmente en las cadenas de  amplificación de los equipos de FM.
Cualquier cosa que pongas para amplificar la salida de un modulador de TV(o modulador mas mezcla de portadora para trasladar el cana a otro) en el cual ya este el "Video" y el "Audio" indefectiblemente debe trabajar de forma LINEAL para no alterar la información el video que esta modulada en AM.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 28, 2013)

me refería más o menos a algo como lo de la imágen (obviamente desvinculando la alimentación del transistor final al resto del circuito y buscando la manera de que el modulador pueda "moverlo"). Imagino que para canales 2 al 6 debería funcionar sin andar modificando bobinas y condensadores.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 28, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> me refería más o menos a algo como lo de la imágen (obviamente desvinculando la alimentación del transistor final al resto del circuito y buscando la manera de que el modulador pueda "moverlo"). Imagino que para canales 2 al 6 debería funcionar sin andar modificando bobinas y condensadores.



OFF TOPIC

Nos vamos para moderación seguro por que el tema es Amplificar no Modular Canal de TV.

Eso funcionaria para Audio en AM si le agregas la alimentación modulada a la etapa excitadora también. Para inyectarle el video y audio de un llamado "modulador de TV"(que es un emisor de TV propiamente dicho), no lo veo....lo que alguien te decía anteriormente es a hacer que la alimentación de las etapas excitadora y de salida, varíen desde un punto medio de alimentación(desde una tensión B en reposo y que recorra de poco mas de 0 a 2B acompañando las variaciones de la modulación del video).
Nunca he visto algo así ni en los moduladores de los canales de TV de cable que solo entregan aproximadamente algo mas de 1W a su salida. Me hace pensar que o no es factible en la practica o es costos, etc.
Todos modulan una etapa de baja potencia filtran la banda lateral inferior y después amplifican LINEALMENTE. Para los canales del 2 (55.250Mhz para el video) seguramente tendrás que modificar algo mas que las bobinas ya para el 5 o 6 (77.250Mhz y 83.250Mhz) sera mas factible las reformas.

Ric.


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola, anexo un esquematico de un Tx de video y audio en la banda libre(hasta hace poco) de 33cm(900MHz), es controlado por cristal, si observas a Q9 y Q10 veras que sus colectores no estan a tensión positiva directa si no que están conectados al seguidor de tensión Q11 marcado como "video modulator", este transistor es usualmente de HF, en algunos casos se conectan en paralelo varios de ellos para controlar etapas de potencia de 10 Watts o mas, el inconveniente con este sistema de "modulación de alto nivel" es que produce doble banda lateral, y no banda lateral inferior residual como en broadcasting, esta forma de transmisión es normal en televisión amateur, en las bandas de 70 cm, 33 cm y 23 cm y modulación AM.
Lamento pero el circuito que anexo no puede ser mas grande por las limitaciones del foro.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 2, 2013)

OFF-TOPIC

"@americo8888 " Como ejemplo de modulación de alto nivel de equipos amateur esta perfecto pero el problema es que "@ykledif " lo único que quiere es amplificar la salida de un modulador que esta preparado para conectarlo a la entrada de un TV normal  y ninguna de esas etapas amplificadoras le sirven para tal propósito ya que están trabajando en una clase NO LINEAL y me reitero en lo expresado y que también tú aclaras  


Americo8888 dijo:


> ... el inconveniente con este sistema de  "modulación de alto nivel" es que produce doble banda lateral, y no  banda lateral inferior residual como en broadcasting, ...


El resultado para los que no logran entender las sutilezas(o no tanto de lo que estamos tratando) es que la banda lateral resultante de de la modulación del video y no eliminada antes de salir al "aire", interfiere el canal de TV próximo inferior al de emisión, por lo que no es aceptable para emisiones de "broadcasting" y si para las amateur(radio aficionados, "ham").  
Saludos.

Ric.



"@ykledif " adjunto una parte de un circuito que te puede funcionar esta diseñado para amplificar el video de forma lineal...las bobinas lamentablemente no te las puedo pasar debido a que están calculadas para la parte alta del espectro de canales utilizados en TV de aire pero con un poco de paciencia se puede experimentar.
La señal del modulador la tenes que inyectar en C20 y el circuito se alimenta con 12V(J2,J3,J4)...R23,C23,C24 no van colocados.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

